# Never Pay For Hockey Picks Again!



## proline (Oct 6, 2009)

Proline Hockey Picks has just released their proprietary hockey betting software program that accurately predicts the outcome of NHL hockey games. The hockey betting system generates WINNING hockey picks for both sides and totals. Stop paying for losing hockey picks and check out our hockey betting software today.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

God! Finally a post about a how to cheat on betting with hockey matches! I always said, "if there is one thing this MMA site is missing, it's a bullshit hockey betting system...machine...." THANK YOU SIR!


----------



## sttywilliam (Oct 7, 2009)

Hockey should be more popular in England since it's named after a british soldier. What does this have to do with betting? I don't know yet. 

Oh, right. Nobody can accurately predict anything. That's why so many people lose money. Always go for the sure thing: nothing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> God! Finally a post about a how to cheat on betting with hockey matches! I always said, "if there is one thing this MMA site is missing, it's a bullshit hockey betting system...machine...." THANK YOU SIR!


It is an MMA site but you also looked in the sports section.


----------

